# Monday Morning Humor



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Saw these this weekend. Good laugh for the day. 

P.S.
Tried to convince the wife to get a pair of boots like that, it aint going to happen.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Everyone in my store got a kick out those boots. I had my Clothing manager take the challenge of finding a pair to order. ( we are a western store)
She found them................starting at $5500/pair. :shock:

I don't think we will be stocking them. :mrgreen:


----------



## OKEE (Jan 3, 2008)

$5500 I could buy the whole Horse. On top of the $5500 you would need a farrier to trim them every 6 to 8 weeks:rotfl: NO THANKS!!!!


----------



## El Casador (Aug 27, 2009)

lol...


----------

